# cool place for hang out in Surabaya



## hannyishfahani (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello all. I just found out about this forum and it seems quite cool. 
I'm Indonesian, been moving from Jakarta in here 2 months ago for working.

anyone can tell me about nice place for hang out in Surabaya?

thanks before


----------



## hadoanngoc (Dec 9, 2014)

hello, i am Vietnamese, nice to meet you


----------



## hannyishfahani (Dec 7, 2014)

hello there  nice to meet u too. newbie?


----------



## jennijen (Feb 19, 2015)

hannyishfahani said:


> hello there  nice to meet u too. newbie?


Hi. Im newbie in this forum. Still dont know how to use. Hehehe. Nice to meet you all


----------



## rinamoment7u (Mar 3, 2015)

*arek surabaya*

arek surabaya mana sih cantik sekali


----------

